

VoicePHP from TringMe to create Voice Applications - code_devil
http://socialapp.wordpress.com/2009/01/25/voice-applications/

======
rantfoil
How does this compare to twilio.com?

~~~
code_devil
Never heard of twilio. I'll check it out and see.

